# BROOK HINES



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

me and a couple of friends of mine are planning to go to Brook Hines in a couple of weeks when they open back up. if anyone is familliar with it and would like to share some tip's. I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks:bowdown


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I hear that a guy who fishes out of "Kickin Bass"is the pro to ask. He always catches big fish.:nonono


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

I know, I heard that guy is about to go on the "Pro Circuit"...:clap


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

The times I fished there when big bass (over 4 lbs) were caught it was almost exclusively on bream for bait.


----------



## greentrout (Jan 24, 2010)

I've always had good luck on slow moving soft plastic near isolated wood. I've caught'em on weightless and weighted alike. Color of bait depends on water clarity. Another tip, if they have fertilized the lake, and the water is green, don't even waste your time launching the boat.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the tips!!

:letsdrink


----------

